# Hey Guys New Here Just Bought a new mystery project



## firehawk64 (Jul 13, 2018)

So I bought the bike of craigslist. And I have been wanting to have one of these frames for years. All I know is the bike was original red with a white section at the bottom of the fork. The Id number on the bottom of the frame is M113053. The wheels Seem like there original 26. x2.125 Not sure the fenders are they seem rather clean but the rear does have the holder for the under the tire kickstand but also has a second more modern kickstand that is just as rusty. I don't feel like the handle bars are original. The crank I've yet to see one in all my research. Also the skip tooth chain has 2 side by side Master Links. Any help on what this is so I can get an idea of what it is. Thanks.


.


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2018)

Westfield built bike with an add on motor kit.


----------

